# Got new Tivo !!!



## voicu_n (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello all ,

I just got my Tivo, but i am really a newbie at this so i read around the forum to understand this system better .
I purchased from Best buy a 40 Hours Tivo Series2 , the model : TCD540040 and i signed up for tivo with the monthly fee. 
Now i saw here some things about hacking your tivo , adding a bigger hard drive , connecting to internet from tivo ...etc .

So my questions are : 

1. What is hacking the tivo and if is possible on mine ???,

2. Can i too add a bigger drive in my tivo ???

3. How i can access my tivo on internet ???

Thanks a lot !!!

p.s. : Please try not to use complicated terms , i am just a begginer with this , so let's keep it in "common language " . Thanks.


----------



## voicu_n (Jan 29, 2006)

ups sorry for double post ...


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

1) Hacking is a blanket term for a number of extensions you can make, like adding TiVoWebPlus (web browser based access to the TiVo), streaming video from the TiVo to a PC/Mac and video extraction/conversion. Unfortunately, you'd need to change the PROM chip on your model to allow these additions.

2) You CAN add addition disk space, either by replacing your original drive, or adding a second drive.

3) Short of the PROM change, the only way is via HMO functionality via the TiVo website or Tivo Desktop (not really web access, just local LAN access).


----------



## voicu_n (Jan 29, 2006)

ok ... So what i got is : 

1 . i need some hardware change on my tivo . Is that hard to do ? Any links on how to do it ?

2 . So right now i can just open my tivo and put an extra drive in it ??? A regular hard would do ? Or this addition is also a feature of hacked tivo's only ????

3. So you say that the "legally way" from tivo(dot)com is : HMO functionality or Tivo Desktop, for a regular tivo, BUT on HACKED one this connection is better and you can access your tivo on internet using TiVoWebPlus, wich is NOT a service provided by tivo(dot)com . Did i got it right ????

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

1) It requires removing a surface mounted chip, and installing a socket and new chip. Requires experience and some specialized equipment for success.

2) No, a drive needs to be "prepared" before being installed in a TiVo. Do some reading in the upgrade forums, and check out the various instruction sets you'll find links to there.

3) Yeah, that's about it.


----------



## skanter (May 28, 2003)

voicu_n said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> I just got my Tivo, but i am really a newbie at this so i read around the forum to understand this system better .
> I purchased from Best buy a 40 Hours Tivo Series2 , the model : TCD540040 and i signed up for tivo with the monthly fee.
> ...


The easiest ways to add a larger drive to your Tivo (more important than hacking) is by going to weaknees.com. They will run through your options. If you are computer savy you can do it cheaper by doing a search for Hinsdale. Also, read about free Home Media Option (HMO) at Tivo website.

Hope this helps...


----------



## voicu_n (Jan 29, 2006)

ok.
So for now i would just like to get tivo in my network , to be alble to transfer video files to and from my computer. What netw adapter is the best ? for better speeds ??? Ihave a network from a linksys wrt54g.

And also how exactly can i add another drive ? do i need to get a prom mod for that ?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## voicu_n (Jan 29, 2006)

Still no answer ...
I guess all people here are too busy reading that thread adout Tivo vs. SageTv...

Please give me some advice too... Cause i don't know if that joe123j would decide soon...

Edit : Is this (http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com) a good guide for me for adding extra storage on my tivo (TCD540040)?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

voicu_n said:


> Still no answer ...
> I guess all people here are too busy reading that thread adout Tivo vs. SageTv...
> 
> Please give me some advice too... Cause i don't know if that joe123j would decide soon...
> ...


That link would be a great way to add a HDD to your TiVo. And, no prom mod is needed for upgrading a HDD.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Look at tivo.com/adapters for a list of compatible adapters.


----------



## voicu_n (Jan 29, 2006)

classicsat said:


> Look at tivo.com/adapters for a list of compatible adapters.


I know the list ...i just wanna get a sugestion ...like wich one is the best ...

Thanks !


----------



## voicu_n (Jan 29, 2006)

no ideeas ...please help ...


----------

